# best online file share



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't do much file sharing but look at soundcloud or dropbox.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Ya know, you could always put them into a password protected archive, and use torrents. the purpose of bit torrent is just for this type of use.... its just that pirates, sorta took over the protocol

theres also google drive too


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You could also setup your own FTP server.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Guap0_ said:


> You could also setup your own FTP server.


I said it has to be easy. The person this is for would not even know what an ftp server was, never mind how to use it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You're right. My first answer was soundcloud or dropbox. I should have left it at that.


----------



## lBRAlD (May 3, 2018)

Create a Mega account and have who ever needs it to do so as well.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

drop box? google drive?


----------

